# fuse question (and dash lights question)



## Stu (Aug 5, 2004)

just picked up a b11 for an awesome deal. I'm happy with it, and it's in unreale shape. 










Anywho I was installing a CD player. It seems the person who did the stereo before tapped in to the dash lights for his/her constant power. I accidently shorted that wire before I had identified it. Now the dash lights don't work, but everything else seems to. I can't find a blown fuse, but sometimes its hard to tell. The cover for the fusebox is missing, and I can't find a diagram for the life of me. Could someone be so kind as to post a pic of theirs? Or e-mail me one? I just want to know what fuse is what. Or is there fuses anywhere else on the car? If it's not a fuse any ideas what happened to my dash lights? and how might I get them back? I've wondered if it's the bulb maybe? Open to suggestions. 

Great forum by the way! I'm sure I'll be posting here lots!!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

If you have one or can borrow one, just get a test light clip the ground to some metal and check every fuse, some fuses the key has to be on to have power but since the dash lights come on with out the key being in the ignition the fuse for the dash lights should have power all the time, check both sides of every fuse until you find one that is out, pull the fuse to verify it's blown and replace any you find that are blown, if no fuses are blown also check for a fuse box under the hood most cars have one under the dash and one under the hood, but the fuse for the dash lights should be in the one under the dash. I doubt it would be a bulb because more than one would have blown out and that is unlikely, good luck.


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

ive had thsi same prob;em many a time while wiring misc. components. its one of the fuses but i dont recall which one. just follow the instructions listed above or switch out fuses with new ones till the lights work. its easy and i hope u get it fixed.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

How in the hell did the previous owners get 5-lugger rims on the B11?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

that's awesone! it looks like a cross between a 82 sunny 310 / 200sx and a b11 sentra.

the 5 lug is really odd.. that's a 200sx thing. but they were RWD, so??? You could make adaptors to convert the spindles to 5 lug, but then why put 13's back on. Wheel covers perhaps?

what engine does it have? look on the plate in the engine bay.

i want it!

i have a fsm for the 83 b11. I also have the fuse cover i can send a pic of if you need anything.


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

i think those may just be hub caps.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

your dimmer switch could just be burned up, mine was and the dash lights would only light up about half way.


----------

